# HAULOGRAM! 4 in 1 thread.. You'll love it. PIC HEAVY!!



## eyebrowless (Oct 12, 2007)

4 hauls in here. 
September 26th and 27th hauls were photographed together btw.
And everything is listed left to right.

26 Sept:
3 Pro Pan Shadows
Eclipse Lipstick (Moonbathe) -B2M'd!

27 Sept:
4 Mattene Lipsticks
2 Matte2 Pro Pan Shadows
Untitled Paint

Voila un photo!





Top row: Mattene Lipsticks in 40's Pink, Cafe Matte, Classic Dame and Composure, Matte2 Pro Pans in Tete-A-Tint and Brown Script 
2nd: Untitled Paint, Pro Pans in Retrospeck (L), Swish (F) and Sumptuous Olive (VP) 
3rd: Eclipse L/S, Pigment sanples of Steel Blue (PRO) and White Gold (PRO)
Bottom: Beauty Powder samples: Lightly Lilac, Drizzlegold, Daisy Dust, Dancing Light, Paperwhite, Micro Pink

1 October (replacement haul):
Full Coverage Foundation
Feline Kohl Power (needed a backup)
Spiked Eye Brow (needed eyebrows)
Embark Eyeshadow (B2M)




I forgot to get pics of it before I depotted Embark haha. (/retarded)

Here's all 3 of those hauls in one picture before I lead you to your destination:





Destination: My MAC FOR MCQUEEN HAUL!!! (Intense flavour)





On top of my McQueen stuff, I got a Beauty Powder that I just couldn't live with samples of anymore and 1 of the 3 remaining Mattenes on my must-have list.




You wanna see em with no boxes? huh?
.....





PSYCHE! 

Some of you may be brandishing knives.. that scares me. 
I guess I'll comply:




New Vegas MSF
Pagan(Top) and Haunting(Bottom) Eyeshadow
Samples of the Paint Pots (Pharaoh, Otherworldly, and Electro Sky)
Masque Lipstick
Rapturous Lipstick (Mattene)
White Magic Lipglass
Drizzlegold Beauty Powder





YAY! You can comment NOW.
I'm going to the Traincase.


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2007)

wow!! very nice haul!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 12, 2007)

i am jealous! looking good!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 12, 2007)

great stuff!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice hauls!!!! Ohhh now you're making me want new Vegas & White Magic!!!!


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Very nice hauls!!!! Ohhh now you're making me want new Vegas & White Magic!!!!_

 
And so you should. 
White Magic is.. magic. It looks amazing even without Masque underneath.


----------



## frocher (Oct 13, 2007)

Great hauling!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 13, 2007)

Woweeeeeeeee ...LOVE

Is the Drizzlegold any good???


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, awesome hauls!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 13, 2007)

Lovely haul!!  Don't have too much fun


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Woweeeeeeeee ...LOVE

Is the Drizzlegold any good???_

 
Drizzlegold is LOOOOVE!!!
I love all the beauty powders!
Micro Pink is amazing for bringing out the pinky undertones in a rosy blush too.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome haul! I'm jealous LOL


----------



## makeba (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw your traincase and it is LOVELY!!!! i want to grow up and be like you!!


----------

